# Most personable species?



## Oscar_Smith

I'm just so interested to see what y'all think. To clarify, I mean outgoing, won't hide in its shell while you approach, etc. My personal opinion is Russians, because Oscar never hesitates to run up to me (for food, of course)


----------



## lismar79

Russians are not afraid of anything!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I'm sorry Oscarbut you must only have Russians cause they will part to let you walk through their enclosure so will Hermanns Evan leopards but you step in to my Marginals enclosure the mail will give you a hard time as if you forgot to knock before you walked in ! And they never put their heads in their shell .


----------



## Iochroma

So Grandpa, does that mean you think Marginateds are the most personable?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lochroma
Yes the most personable and the the highest ability to interact with people


----------



## Tim/Robin

I second the marginated vote!!!


----------



## sunshyne621

Red foots!!! My girl is so funny and bossy. Never pulls her head in and is always waiting for her food. She sees you coming up are stairs and comes right to the edge of her enclosure.


----------



## terryo

Tortoises are great! I've only had two Cherry Heads, and my close friend has Sulcata's and Yellow foots, so I'm no expert on tortoises. I love the box turtles best. I've never had one that didn't have an outgoing personality. They make me laugh every day.


----------



## harris

Manouria emys emys. They're like my Labradors! Except for the fur part.


----------



## FLINTUS

I'd second manouria, then maybe aldabras from my experience.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Tom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Lochroma
> Yes the most personable and the the highest ability to interact with people



Says the man who has no sulcatas...


----------



## Tom

In my experience, no tortoise species is more personable than the sulcata. Certainly not the right species for everyone, but definitely the most personable.


----------



## leigti

I don't know, I think I would have to go with Aldabra. I am basing this purely on all ALDABRAMAN's posts. They even seem less destructive and therefore easier keepers then sulcata. But they may also be less tolerant of colder or drier climates.


----------



## jeffjeff

some Russians are pretty brave. this is what sparky does when you put your hand in there. hope this link works


----------



## smarch

I only have Russians so my immediate answer without much thinking was Russian, my Nank is a ball of personality. 
But with so many Russians coming from the wild, ones from pet stores can either adapt (like Nank did) or pretty much be timid of everything... I've heard of people owning Russians with the personality of a rock. 

I think through what I've seen on the forum I'd personally put sulcatas up at the top, with a lot of that being on @maggie3fan 's Bob, he may just be the most personable of the most personable species 

But I also believe every individual tortoise is different, just like people some are shy some are not. Some like people, some not so much.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

The most personable....


----------



## Neal

In my experience, nothing compares to the personality of an Indian Star tortoise.


----------



## Tom

Neal said:


> In my experience, nothing compares to the personality of an Indian Star tortoise.



Well that is true!


----------



## mike taylor

I have to say red foots . My reds can be sleeping I open the door all of them fight to the front . Then the sulcatas . Harry will follow me around . Sally has only been here a short time but she loves my wife . She will walk right up to her no matter what she was doing . Then as for turtles I'd have to give that to my red ear siders .


----------



## tglazie

Having kept a wide variety of tortoises, I'd have to say this is a very hard call. Sulcatas get big bonus points for boldness. Those guys will come barreling from great distances to see what you're up to, and if you're doing something in their enclosure, they won't leave you alone. But I don't know if it's their personality, or the fact that their sheer size amplifies that personality so that you have no choice but to deal with it. Ultimately, I miss my Jerry. One day I'll get another little one, spend decades raising him. One day. 

Redfoots are also great. My uncle has a herd of them, and they are friendly in a way that isn't pushy, though they won't hesitate to taste a toe (but this is true of many torts). They are definitely very laid back for tortoises, unlike Greeks and Sullies, who I always find to be very busy. 

Greeks, Hermanns, and Russians vary quite a bit, I find. Russians, on the whole, seem pretty friendly, though the two girls I kept were very different. One was standoffish and would always hide. But when I went to the enclosure of the other, she would perk up and investigate the new human presence in her territory. The Hermanns I fostered a few years back were very busy, and I don't know if it's because they were wild caught, but they never really imprinted on me as the cleaner and refiller of water trays and the provider of homegrown collard and turnip greens. They would always go about their business, eventually converging on whatever I left in their enclosures for them. 

Now, Greeks are weird. They're always busy, but they vary according to busy and busier than any other tortoise around. I need to upload a video of Graecus. That little black beast is something else. My favorite time of year is coming up, springtime, which in San Antonio runs from late February to early May. During this time, all the seed I've sown achieves edible maturity, the sun shines bright at a comfortable eighty degrees, and Graecus goes friggin' nuts. He paces his large enclosure like a madman centurion, ready to pounce upon anything foolish enough to step in his way. Whenever I approach, he immediately runs at me and readies himself for a flying body strike. If he could speak, I'm sure he would say "NONE SHALL PASS!" He is unlike any other Greek I've ever owned. Back in the nineties, I was obsessed with founding a colony centered around him, given that he is such an exceptional beast. But I've never found any tortoise that is like him, in temperment or physical characteristcs. He is chocolate brown to black, but he's small, not like many of the dark phase northern iberas I've seen. His skin and head scales are uniform black. He is also the strongest Greek I've ever encountered, maintaining front leg strength to effectively resist any attempt by my thumbs to subdue them. Strangely, he doesn't try to escape his enclosure. Graecus' modus operandi is to patrol the territory in which he finds himself, never to leave it lest he finds it's food supplies inadequate. He doesn't appear to ever grow bored, though maybe this has to do with the fact that I've never kept him in anything smaller than a six by eighteen foot space. Ultimately, I wouldn't describe him as personable (I mean, you can tell he regards everyone and everything as an intruder into his territory), but I would say he has quite the personality. 

This brings me to marginated tortoises. I love these tortoises. Easily my favorite species, and as a result, I'm biased toward their particular personable quality. My largest female, lady Gino, she's just the most pleasant tortoise I've ever encountered. When I go out into her enclosure, the first thing she usually does, after walking up to see me, is walk below the lowest branches of the mulberry tree in her enclosure. She does this because I will invariably pluck a few leaves from it and offer them to her. Her behavior in this regard is especially hilarious, given that she will often eat one mulberry leaf in it's entirety, then reposition herself in a different spot under the tree. If I pull down a few more leaves, she will follow the same procedure until I leave her enclosure. Once I make like a mulberry tree and leave, she will resign herself to the fact that begging will accomplish nothing else, and she'll make the rounds, eating the rest of the mulberry leaves. My largest male, Gino, is also great. However, I'm usually unable to grow anything in Gino's enclosure, given that he eats everything that grows there. As a result, I have a separate enclosure nextdoor to his that is filled with leaves, accessible by a board held in place by two cinder blocks. Now, I know he tries to ford this board when I'm not around, but when I show up in the late afternoon or early morning, he walks and waits patiently in front of the board. Once I remove it, he dashes into the enclosure and goes nuts. Trouble with Gino is that he gets bored easily, and he's always looking to expand his territory, despite the fact that he has the largest enclosure in the yard. My other male, Little Gino, is a scaredy though. This guy always runs when I show up. He's secretive about everything. Don't get me wrong, I've watched him on CC cam from work. He's as busy as Gino during the day, though unlike Gino, his appetite is modest enough to allow for plenty of weeds to grow in his enclosure. He really comes alive whenever I introduce him and Gino for springtime sparring sessions, though. All of a sudden this shrinking violet turns into a gangsta defending his turf with a ferocity that usually ends the fights within a minute. I monitor these bouts closely. They aren't bouts so much as they are opportunities for the boys to realize there are other males out there. I think it ensures they don't get complacent, fat and bored. I mean, springtime access to multiple females and all the food you can eat doesn't translate to a manly existence. Not all tortoises can be like Graecus and stay masculine regardless of external stimuli. I also have a few little ones that I got from Chris, and all but one are still little babies, so their personalities are still developing. But the oldest of them all, a three year old beauty I call Margerie, used to be a real shy one. But over the past year, she has really become more assertive. 

Ultimately, I guess I would go with marginated tortoises for most personable, but of course I would. I've spent so much time with them, and they are the beasts whose needs and activities occupy my mind on a daily basis. Jerry the sully, as much as I love and miss him, is to me only a memory. These margies are awesome. But so is Graecus in his own unique way. And I think that is also something one can't discount. My uncle keeps leopards in addition to his redfoots, and I don't find them to be very responsive at all. But then, I've never kept leopards really, aside from babysitting them. And I have no opinion on any Asian species really, I mean, aside from Russians. 

T.G.


----------



## bouaboua

I have many. They all very personalble to me.


----------



## HLogic

Manouria. Either emys subspecies.


----------



## argus333

burmese mountain are #1, but i have a leopard male that is the best.. follows me ,interested in anything! eats from hand will walk up to u and rub his head on your foot or hand! just like a dog! a real friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My little Tidgy girl is the most personable tortoise ever!
So there!
Therefore the answer must be Greeks.


----------



## Turtlepete

Spider tortoise.  (Get it?)

Redfoots are cool. My friendlier adults will come up and sit in my lap.


----------



## tortadise

Turtlepete said:


> Spider tortoise.  (Get it?)
> 
> Redfoots are cool. My friendlier adults will come up and sit in my lap.


Lol. I call mine live rocks.

Manouria for sure. Even impressa have quite a inquisitive nature to them, the entire genus is just beyond fantastic. Curious but with intelligence. Potters are curious but for food reasons.


----------



## Yvonne G

In my opinion, none can hold a candle to SO, the Aldabran tortoise. He'd climb up into a lap if you'd allow it.


----------



## MichaelaW

I have a box turtle that I raised right out of the egg and she is fearless of people with quite the little personality. Whenever I approach she comes right over to see if I have any food, and frequently gets in the way as I clean her enclosure since she follows me around. She rules the roost in my box turtle family even though she's the smallest.


----------



## Carol S

Desert tortoise


----------



## Alaskamike

fun thread

I don't have the extensive experience many of you have with a great variety; just leopards, sulcata, and box turtles. If you changed the word to "Bold" it would hands down be the Sulcatas. But "personable" would have to be the gentle Aldabra. Any tortoise that comes over to get its neck scratched like a dog, is an amazing beast


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Red Foot.
Most of my experience is with them, so I can't fairly rule others out. But, Redfoot have made a believer out of me
. I've seen "dog" type behavior out of specimens that had been hand raised.
Amazing stuff.


----------



## Tom

Alaskamike said:


> fun thread



Totally fun!

What is so interesting to me is the wide variety of species that are suggested as most personable. It seems so obvious to me which ones are the most "personable", but different people have such different feelings on the matter.

Fascinating, this human perception thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tom said:


> Totally fun!
> 
> What is so interesting to me is the wide variety of species that are suggested as most personable. It seems so obvious to me which ones are the most "personable", but different people have such different feelings on the matter.
> 
> Fascinating, this human perception thing.


Any tortoise that will run clean across my yard to climb into my lap while I'm gardening gets my vote.
(I do realize that this is not an exclusive Redfoot trait.)
But it's special to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Partly because tortoises themselves, within the same species, have different personalities.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Partly because tortoises themselves, within the same species, have different personalities.


This is 100% true. I have one female that is a bore! (Berthas sister)


----------



## fern4

I'm not sure my greek tortoise is personable but he sure is quick, head strong and demanding


----------



## DawnH

Sulcata. Without a doubt. Of course I have never owned another tortoise so I might be a bit biased...lol

Tuleo has this morning routine where he wakes up, stretches and chills under his heat lamp till I am up. When I wake he will look at me and judge my action. If I come close he stands, stretches and walks to me (because that means he is heading outdoors) if I sit (because it is too early/the weather is not ideal or I just need more coffee) he stretches out (legs splayed) and just watches me. Totally relaxed. When I do pick him up he just reaches his head out towards me so I can scratch his head and neck while we walk outside. He does this every time. 

(Of course when he is outside I am chopped liver. He is off exploring and doesn't remember who I am.)


----------



## Turtulas-Len

My opinion, #1 Long time captive male sdt, #2 is a tie between an adult male sulcata and adult male mep raised from hatchlings.


----------



## Tom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any tortoise that will run clean across my yard to climb into my lap while I'm gardening gets my vote.
> (I do realize that this is not an exclusive Redfoot trait.)
> But it's special to me.



All of my species will do this. My SA leopard boys come running from across the pen when they see me. They can be totally camped out in the bushes, and when they hear me rustling around looking for them, they come running. I have to remind myself to never back up without looking when I'm in the sulcata pen. I've landed on my butt too many times because they all follow you around to see what you are doing. A few of my russians and stars come a runnin' whenever they see the food god. Let them smell Mazuri on the breeze and they will all trample me.

Check it out:

Here they come...







They caught me...


----------



## kirsty Johnston

I have only have a Greek tortoise but he is awesome and sooo active and really nosy. When I am spot checking his enclosure he chases my hand. It's hilarious! Must upload a video of it! 
So I second @Tidgy's Dad and say Greek


----------



## NicoleB26

I have to vote redfoot. As much as I adore my sulcata they have much more personality! It's hard to get anything done in their enclosure when they are around. Always want to see what's going on and get a shell scratch. Both my adults lean into me when I scratch them... Just sooo adorable! Scratch their butts and they do the butt wiggle! Also have a box turtle. He's fun to watch but has no interest In interacting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I have only have a Greek tortoise but he is awesome and sooo active and really nosy. When I am spot checking his enclosure he chases my hand. It's hilarious! Must upload a video of it!
> So I second @Tidgy's Dad and say Greek


And I second you.
So that's another vote for Greeks.
Hurray!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I second you.
> So that's another vote for Greeks.
> Hurray!


Haha! We could maybe win this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! We could maybe win this!


Especially if we cheat.
wifey also votes for Greeks.
And so does Tidgy.


----------



## Tom

Nicole said:


> I have to vote redfoot. As much as I adore my sulcata they have much more personality! It's hard to get anything done in their enclosure when they are around. Always want to see what's going on and get a shell scratch. Both my adults lean into me when I scratch them... Just sooo adorable! Scratch their butts and they do the butt wiggle! Also have a box turtle. He's fun to watch but has no interest In interacting.



Just wait until your sulcata gets a little older...

Then come back an re-vote.


----------



## Alaskamike

Owen, a baby rescued baby Hippo and Mzee a 130 yo Aldabran tortoise, were placed together in an animal park in Kenya and formed a surprising bond. There are several videos of them on You Tube, great stuff, 
Here is a documentary about it –





 part 1





 part 2

Better than anything on TV!

We can easily explain bonding with different species for survival and food, but that doesn’t explain it all. Anyone I’ve known who has kept several tortoises over a long period of time could describe each individual “personality” and ways each responded to them. My two 'babies' Cupcake a 18 mo old Aldabra, and 'Tiny' a 30 mo old Sulcata each have an individual unique way to relating to me.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially if we cheat.
> wifey also votes for Greeks.
> And so does Tidgy.


And my partner and beastie  and my mum and dad LOL


----------



## Anyfoot

mmm. This is an excellent thread. I assume no one is bias to there chosen pet species. lol (yeah right)
I'm going reds for interactiveness. However there are different characters amongst them. Some come up to me around my legs like a cat would, some follow me around like a dog and some stay clear. I have one that looks at me gone out if I stop stroking his head. So there are differences within the same species.
BTW don't underestimate the homes hingeback. I have one that is not scared of anything and very inquisitive. Also likes having her head stroked. 
However looking from the mutual side of things and from what I have seen I think Aldabra or sulcata look to be the most interactive. 
Does anyone know how Galapagos reacts amongst human contact. 

REDS,REDS,REDS, REDS,REDS,REDS,REDS,REDS,REDS,REDS. Its like being at a football match.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> mmm. This is an excellent thread. I assume no one is bias to there chosen pet species. lol (yeah right)
> I'm going reds for interactiveness. However there are different characters amongst them. Some come up to me around my legs like a cat would, some follow me around like a dog and some stay clear. I have one that looks at me gone out if I stop stroking his head. So there are differences within the same species.
> BTW don't underestimate the homes hingeback. I have one that is not scared of anything and very inquisitive. Also likes having her head stroked.
> However looking from the mutual side of things and from what I have seen I think Aldabra or sulcata look to be the most interactive.
> Does anyone know how Galapagos reacts amongst human contact.
> 
> REDS,REDS,REDS, REDS,REDS,REDS,REDS,REDS,REDS,REDS. Its like being at a football match.


Come on you WHITES !!!!
Errmmm !!


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Come on you WHITES !!!!
> Errmmm !!


Thank god there's no blue tortoises. (or is there lol ).


----------



## Maggie Cummings




----------



## spud's_mum

If I walk over to Spuds table, he comes walking over and gives me demanding looks lol

And if he wants food he will sit in his food bowl and stare at me. Once after I ignored his demand for food, he started trying to eat the bowl so I gave in and gave him more food.

He certainly wears the trousers in out relationship lol


----------



## Anyfoot

spudthetortoise said:


> If I walk over to Spuds table, he comes walking over and gives me demanding looks lol
> 
> And if he wants food he will sit in his food bowl and stare at me. Once after I ignored his demand for food, he started trying to eat the bowl so I gave in and gave him more food.
> 
> He certainly wears the trousers in out relationship lol
> View attachment 135428


HaHa. That's funny. Now can anyone spot the mistake with this statement (He certainly wears the trousers in our relationship lol).


----------



## spud's_mum

Anyfoot said:


> HaHa. That's funny. Now can anyone spot the mistake with this statement (He certainly wears the trousers in our relationship lol).


Oh yah lol "out relationship"


----------



## Anyfoot

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh yah lol "out relationship"


Ha ha, No no no no. I corrected that. If He's wearing the trousers then He is a She. lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Anyfoot said:


> Ha ha, No no no no. I corrected that. If He's wearing the trousers then He is a She. lol


Oh yeah hehe  maybe he is a she


----------



## Anyfoot

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh yeah hehe  maybe he is a she


Your tort looks cute, Are all of those plants fake.


----------



## spud's_mum

Anyfoot said:


> Your tort looks cute, Are all of those plants fake.


Yeah, I'm trying to get my hands on some nice live plants. I've tried thyme, lavender and dill but they all just die


----------



## Anyfoot

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to get my hands on some nice live plants. I've tried thyme, lavender and dill but they all just die


Yep, mine just trample them down. .


----------



## spud's_mum

Anyfoot said:


> Yep, mine just trample them down. .






thats spuds attempt at trampling in them lol. I don't know why but my ones just die off


----------



## Anyfoot

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 135436
> 
> View attachment 135437
> thats spuds attempt at trampling in them lol. I don't know why but my ones just die off


That right good, S/he's like "mmm how am I going to get up there". As for plants dying, maybe not enough light or to wet. Your tort is definitely a personable tortoise.


----------



## spud's_mum

Anyfoot said:


> That right good, S/he's like "mmm how am I going to get up there". As for plants dying, maybe not enough light or to wet. Your tort is definitely a personable tortoise.




yeah, he is full of personality lol
This was him when I tried to make a humid hide. As you can see, he had other ideas


----------



## MichaelaW

I think if a turtle or tortoise is raised from a hatchling and is given the proper care and attention, regardless of the species, it typically grows up to become an extremely personable and rewarding animal. However, there may be some species that are more predisposed to being personable such as the Manouria Emys. I also think the best people to ask about this would be the ones who work with many species like hermannichris and tortadise.


----------



## awesomecs

Oscar_Smith said:


> I'm just so interested to see what y'all think. To clarify, I mean outgoing, won't hide in its shell while you approach, etc. My personal opinion is Russians, because Oscar never hesitates to run up to me (for food, of course)





my Russian when I first got her was never scared she dint like dandelion greens or flowers and she is picky and when I give her something she doesn't like she turns around and eats her substrate she's a spoiled little girl


----------



## mkaykay

What age did your torts personalities start to show? My Hermann is a little over two months. He's still always sleeping when he's in his box but he gets a bath everyday, loves to eat, and has a special outside box where he can bask in the sun. When he's in his outside or movable box he just cruises around trying to get free and burrow. Still ducks his head when getting picked up but occasionally will stretch his neck out further for me to scratch with my nail. Is he too young to be super sociable like everyone's tort stories??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, they do seem to develop personalities and become more outgoing as they get older.
But it also seems, much like people or other animals, that some torts are naturally shy, some more nervous, while others are bold and outgoing. 
You'll have to wait and see!


----------



## awesomecs

mkaykay said:


> What age did your torts personalities start to show? My Hermann is a little over two months. He's still always sleeping when he's in his box but he gets a bath everyday, loves to eat, and has a special outside box where he can bask in the sun. When he's in his outside or movable box he just cruises around trying to get free and burrow. Still ducks his head when getting picked up but occasionally will stretch his neck out further for me to scratch with my nail. Is he too young to be super sociable like everyone's tort stories??
> View attachment 150277
> View attachment 150278


 
they are born with personality and when you get to know them they sat to have it they always had I it just takes longer to see it


----------



## TerrapinStation

Hmmmmm seems like the "Nature vs Nurture" door has been cracked open! any Tort Psych majors out there? Tortoise Whisperers?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Personality is a hard thing to define in what makes up a good one. I think one thing that would be universal is if you like the person or animal at all, for you that might be what makes a good personality, even if others don't like the person or animal. So, a good personality is based on you to some extent, and who you fit with. 

On the other side of this equation is who likes you. That means you have a good personality for them, and we all like to think we are likable? 

It seems most tortoises like us for our hands and their ability to deliver food. Like looking good in a tight shirt or sweater, not a criteria that everyone appreciates.

I have met a few tortoises that when I sit in their enclosure they come over and just sit next to me. Sometimes even walking past the food that is available. It's like they find some value in your presence that is not food related.

For me this was a new thing with some radiateds that came to live with me while in a quarantine. They seem to just like being near you. It reminded me so much of a dog or cat that just want to be near you when you are home. My cat will do this, I can sit at my desk, and he comes and sits on the desk and sorta finds some sort of sanctuary with my being there. Radiateds do this. 

The Manouria come by and sit with me, but I think they are slow to figure it's not about food, and they eventually wander off looking here and there. Similar to redfoots they are smart and inquisitive and curious. They want to check you out, but don't seem to care once the mystery of your presence has been solved. Aldabras like a good huddle, people other Aldabras, rocks, tree stumps, it's all good. It's them doing their thing, to huddle.

Marginateds seem territorial to me, sulcatas are just brutes, like territorial on steroids.

Radiateds seem to make it feel personal, like they want to be with you. 

All this scientific mumbo jumbo, I'm going to get called out by @Tom for sure now.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Will said:


> Aldabras like a good huddle, people other Aldabras


----------



## Tom

Will said:


> ...sulcatas are just brutes, like territorial on steroids.



My sulcatas are not brutes. They behave much like your description of your radiatateds. Even the males.

My SA leopard boys will all come a running', but then they continuously ram me until I get out of their territory. They rival some of those "super male" Testudo or CDTs that occasionally pop up.


----------



## SteveW

Will said:


> Personality is a hard thing to define in what makes up a good one. I think one thing that would be universal is if you like the person or animal at all, for you that might be what makes a good personality, even if others don't like the person or animal. So, a good personality is based on you to some extent, and who you fit with.
> 
> On the other side of this equation is who likes you. That means you have a good personality for them, and we all like to think we are likable?
> 
> It seems most tortoises like us for our hands and their ability to deliver food. Like looking good in a tight shirt or sweater, not a criteria that everyone appreciates.
> 
> I have met a few tortoises that when I sit in their enclosure they come over and just sit next to me. Sometimes even walking past the food that is available. It's like they find some value in your presence that is not food related.
> 
> For me this was a new thing with some radiateds that came to live with me while in a quarantine. They seem to just like being near you. It reminded me so much of a dog or cat that just want to be near you when you are home. My cat will do this, I can sit at my desk, and he comes and sits on the desk and sorta finds some sort of sanctuary with my being there. Radiateds do this.
> 
> The Manouria come by and sit with me, but I think they are slow to figure it's not about food, and they eventually wander off looking here and there. Similar to redfoots they are smart and inquisitive and curious. They want to check you out, but don't seem to care once the mystery of your presence has been solved. Aldabras like a good huddle, people other Aldabras, rocks, tree stumps, it's all good. It's them doing their thing, to huddle.
> 
> Marginateds seem territorial to me, sulcatas are just brutes, like territorial on steroids.
> 
> Radiateds seem to make it feel personal, like they want to be with you.
> 
> All this scientific mumbo jumbo, I'm going to get called out by @Tom for sure now.



Interesting observations. Where do your pancakes fit in this huddle matrix?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Tom said:


> My sulcatas are not brutes. They behave much like your description of your radiatateds. Even the males.
> 
> My SA leopard boys will all come a running', but then they continuously ram me until I get out of their territory. They rival some of those "super male" Testudo or CDTs that occasionally pop up.


Well Tom, of course I didn't mean _your_ sulcata.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

SteveW said:


> Interesting observations. Where do your pancakes fit in this huddle matrix?


When I asked them they said unless food, freshwater, or mating was involved they wouldn't come out from under their hide. I have found some small fraction of pancakes will not care and come out or not hide. In the wild I think they quickly would become part of the selection event that tends to make them hide first, poke your head out second. Even offspring born in captivity are mostly hide first, poke your head out second. 

As far as each other, they seem to like to hide together or not, but I would guess this is based on the suitability of the micro-climate that moment, rather then the company. If I disturb them when out and about they run to where they see first is the place to hide, even if it's not the closest or easiest to access.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 152063


Your wife? A beautiful person in every sense of the word.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Will said:


> A beautiful person in every sense of the word.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 152424


Another beautiful photo.
That one in the middle is ginormous!
feet like an elephant!
Wow!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another beautiful photo.
> That one in the middle is ginormous!
> feet like an elephant!
> Wow!



~ That is Alfa, he is around 550 pounds these days, gentle giant!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

​


----------



## tartagon

Those tortoises are amazing @ALDABRAMAN good job!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

tartagon said:


> Those tortoises are amazing @ALDABRAMAN good job!



Thank you, this picture was just taken yesterday when a family came down to pick up a tortoise. They are members of TFO, maybe they will comment. They did indicated this was was going to be the family Christmas card photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Thank you, this picture was just taken yesterday when a family came down to pick up a tortoise. They are members of TFO, maybe they will comment. They did indicated this was was going to be the family Christmas card photo.
> 
> View attachment 154881


Seeing all these photos , it becomes hard to disagree that the Aldabra's are gentle giants and certainly highly personable.
Beautiful.


----------



## GRohr

I have the most outgoing box turtle possible. I can't even wear sandles in the yard, he comes up and bites my toes till I feed him. He is almost a pest to have sometimes he is so outgoing.


----------



## ohio

Late to the discussion, I've got Hermanns and Russians. My big male Russian "Yury" always comes running, while with the Hermanns it tends to be my big female "Athens" who is the first to come running. She makes it hard to work in the outdoor enclosure because she will climb right on (or under) your feet everytime you step in. (i love it). So i guess my answer would be, i guess it falls on the individual. 

Looking to get marinated. (just to observe their personality first hand, lol)


----------



## enchilada

i vote reeves turtle and most box turtle species


----------

